

Why a cold winter doesn't mean climate change is behind us - rms
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2009/02/climate-data-ugliness-is-in-the-eye-of-the-beholder.ars

======
rms
There is a sizable minority here that thinks global warming is a sham. I have
not yet seen them link to any authoritative sources.

~~~
dominik
Here's an interesting set of slides by Prof. Richard S. Lindzen of MIT:

 _Is there a basis for global warming alarm?_
<http://www.ycsg.yale.edu/climate/forms/LindzenYaleMtg.pdf>

------
DanielBMarkham
Could somebody parse that title please? Since the climate is always changing,
only the destruction of a large part of the solar system would "mean climate
change is behind us"

I really hate to start in on these "World is ending because of the evils of
mankind" discussions _yet again_. But that title sucks.

